# Reclaim the Buses



## JTG (Apr 16, 2006)

Lots of posters up on bus shelters at the moment advertising a demo next Saturday starting in Castle Park at noon. They want:

    * Cheaper fares, better reliability and greater route coverage
    * Better treatment, pay and working conditions for Bus drivers
    * Public accountability of the Bus service 

Have to admit, I'd had only the vaguest idea there was a campaign afoot to try and sort out our rotten public transport. Not sure how successful they can be beyond forcing FirstBus to take a good hard look at themselves and the service they provide.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 16, 2006)

And if the weathers nice it might even be a good experience, down castle park on a sunny afternoon. Probably see some of you there if I go.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 16, 2006)

here's the link: http://www.reclaimthebuses.org/


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 17, 2006)

Is there going to be a rally after the demo?

Where will we march...to the bus station?  

What time does it start...i'll have to leave at least an hour and half to catch the bus into town, the service is shit


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm gonna download the petition and get it signed by peeps in my local community. Should be able to be able to get loads of signatures!


----------



## Cakes (Apr 20, 2006)

I could do with a good, cathartic vent of fury at the bain of my life, which is the number 4 bus. May well go along if I'm up and able on Saturday, I might even make a placard saying how cross I am.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## Sunspots (Apr 20, 2006)

Bus fares in Bristol have been rising at a ridiculous rate over the last couple of years. 

Unlimited travel after 7pm used to be £1.50.  Now it's about £3.50.    

First Bus need a huge kick up the arse.    

-----------------------------------------------------

Weather forecast for Saturday: 17 degrees and sunny intervals.  Hopefully there'll be a decent turnout.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Apr 20, 2006)

First Bus are theiving cunts anyway, can someone stand up for your poorer counterparts in Devon? Where bus prices went up rediculously too, and service went down.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 22, 2006)

_*bump*_

Sat April 22nd 12.00pm

Castle Park, Opposite the Galleries, near Broadmead

(-Naturally, I'll probably get there late.  Bus or no bus.    )


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 22, 2006)

Great to meet up with a couple of other Urbanites today.   

Not great to get repeatedly ushered around by swappies.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 22, 2006)

_MUTINY ON THE BUSES!!!_


----------



## Isambard (Apr 22, 2006)

Give us the feedback hey, cos some of us are in small local places innit.


----------



## JTG (Apr 23, 2006)

Demo of maybe 200 people marching around the centre and up and down Park Street. Plenty of support from people, bus passengers and even the odd bus driver honking his horn! 

Good ratio of normal people to 'activists' as well. When I got there I saw loads of the usual paper sellers and that and was prepared to fuck it off if it had stayed like that. But yeah, good little crowd, even saw Ian Bone lurking around 

Speeches at the end, including Jerry Hicks. Couldn't be arsed tbh. Lots of Respectoids around, also saw the south Bristol Green Party banner but they seemed happy to keep a lower profile than the Trotbots.

Nice to see Sunspots and Cakes there


----------

